

Why I'm So Tired - ilija139
http://www.stanford.edu/~dement/tired.html

======
daguar
Ugh. This data is somewhat obnoxiously wrong.

\- The federal gov't employs ~2.8 million people, not 29 million [1].

\- State and local gov'ts employ ~17 million, half of which are education (a
little ~6 million are elementary and secondary) [2].

\- Let me also note that the topline figure is about ~150 million jobs [1]. I
have no idea where he cuts out the retired and young from.

Very quippy; very tantalizing to ideologues; very empirically inaccurate.

Ugh.

[1] <http://www.bls.gov/emp/ep_table_201.htm> [2]
<http://www2.census.gov/govs/apes/10stlus.txt>

------
loceng
Cute. But I would like to see a dynamically updating breakdown of all
countries, for comparison, of all this data. Sadly, what governments publish
may not be factual.

------
xam
Old... US population is at 307 million now... but still interesting.

------
pan69
This brings me back to 1997...

